# gizzard shad ep pattern



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

seen millions of shad in the river today and came up with a idea. its silver flashabou with white and grey congo hair tied in a ep pattern. added some white/pearl 3d eyes and also a black dot behind the ear like the real things. this is my 1st ep minnow in a long time. looks pretty decent! will take it and try it out asap. I made only one for now as I need to make up some more clousers too and these ep's take forever for me. next free day will make some more if this one works out!


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

Looks good, nice job!!!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

A lil more sparse, and the eye is great those are the only eyes I use for the Ohio River and the salt. The profile is the key also and the pattern remaining thin!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice tye! I think its fine although make a few a little more sparce to sink it faster. That one will work well on top and just twitch it very erratically on top as it was wounded, will float more because of more materials in it but its does mean a easy meal for the predator fish. Just dont stop when they attack it! That color sheet is by far one of best I had everywhere!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

very nice tie... wanna make me one?  lol.

I need to start tying with EP I guess. I love that stuff, and I've had success with EP flies I bought, but they cost a fortune and the hooks are usually way too dang big.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

no hijacking ment, but here is my version of what we are talking about! Notice how sparse she is!

http://switch-rods-single-handed-rods.blogspot.com/2009/05/ohio-river.html


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

cool thanks guys! I will use half of what I think I need like the video said. now that I got the pattern down I will critique it and make it better! I will start by making it thinner. this fly sank about as fast as a beadchain clouser does. clayton this isn't ep fiber. ep cost 7 bux a color! I used congo hair from flytyersdungeon.com its only a dollar a color and is the same basically! also he has flash for a dollar too! check it out!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Fishaholic69 said:


> cool thanks guys! I will use half of what I think I need like the video said. now that I got the pattern down I will critique it and make it better! I will start by making it thinner. this fly sank about as fast as a beadchain clouser does. clayton this isn't ep fiber. ep cost 7 bux a color! I used congo hair from flytyersdungeon.com its only a dollar a color and is the same basically! also he has flash for a dollar too! check it out!


Oh AWESOME, I definitely will. EP fiber really ticked me off with how much it cost, so much so that I didn't buy any haha.

How's it do catching fish?


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I have been using EP stuff before I seen Congo Hair, but buy the congo as it very near the same stuff without bending over and taking in the rear! FTD is running a special on them in full set of 40 for $40 for all which is darn good deal. 
Beside EP style baitfish flies have garnered me more fish then anything else combined. I even use it in my new pattern I am playing with right now for a sculpin pattern.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Clayton said:


> Oh AWESOME, I definitely will. EP fiber really ticked me off with how much it cost, so much so that I didn't buy any haha.
> 
> How's it do catching fish?


works good! I have caught bass on it and also made clousers with it and that works good too


----------



## spawnchucker (Apr 22, 2009)

*great tie it does look pretty identical to all those little guys we seen swimming around us the other day and the steelies were tearin them up! im sure theyll do the same to your fly to! cant wait to see it wet!*


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Flyfish Dog said:


> I have been using EP stuff before I seen Congo Hair, but buy the congo as it very near the same stuff without bending over and taking in the rear! FTD is running a special on them in full set of 40 for $40 for all which is darn good deal.
> Beside EP style baitfish flies have garnered me more fish then anything else combined. I even use it in my new pattern I am playing with right now for a sculpin pattern.


40 for 40? Ohhhh yeah 

Definitely might have to pick that up haha. is that 40 of the packs of a reasonable amount? That's so so awesome. Wonder if I could put a couple of biots off the front and get a rapala-style wiggle action out of it?

I took 2 classes in fluid dynamics last quarter... look out trout, I've got your number  haha.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

hey spawnchucker glad you posted!! here is a pic of it wet! what ya think? looks good to me! maybe need to make the next ones a lil more sparce and all so they sink faster and stuff. got the hang of it tho now so I will make up a few more and give ya a couple


----------



## spawnchucker (Apr 22, 2009)

looks even better wet! looks so reel! id eat it! im sure itll be a killer on bass and catfish and other predators too.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

can make baby bass or gills or even perch! any other thicker wide body fish with it by just adding diff colors and some permanent marker stripes or dots. its called congo hair or baitfish blends from www.flytyersdungeon.com a dollar a color instead of 7 bux a color for ep fiber! its basically the same stuff in my opinion!! can use it for clousers also! has some more movement than bucktail. caught some bass on the clouser versions too! his flash, dubbing, rubber legs and deer hair is super cheap also!! got the recipe from http://www.flyfishohio.com/Puglisi_Baitfish.htm


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

Great pattern and it's the perfect color for shad. I always think pure white was too unnatural for the water. I wish I could find that color of rabbit. Can you tell me the hook type and size? Great lure.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah, I'm definitely going to get a big sampler pack of this stuff  30 or 40 bucks is nothing to get all the baitfish colors ever and be able to experiment  Also, I think a few little brown trout and rainbow streamers would come in handy in the fall trout waters, don't you? 

Plus now I can match the colors on all those chubs I see.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Clayton have them and they have not been productive but they really like the Olive/white, Black/white, polar/white with black angel hair, sunfish color and Purple/black.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Ajax said:


> Great pattern and it's the perfect color for shad. I always think pure white was too unnatural for the water. I wish I could find that color of rabbit. Can you tell me the hook type and size? Great lure.


actually kruggy gave me these hooks its a size 4 saltwater hook. not sure what brand. used a lil white congo hair and the silver baitfish congo hair.


----------

